
Show HN: GorillaJS – A real cross-platform development environment - barreiros
https://gorillajs.com/
======
lainproliant
Very nicely presented! A few spelling and phrasing suggestions:

    
    
      s/in order and independents/in order and independent/;
      s/Multiplataform/Multiplatform/;
      s/Have you got any doubt?/Questions? Ask us!/;
      s/you’ll must have a user account/you must have a user account/;

~~~
barreiros
Thanks for the suggestions - I have to improve my english :-)

I'm glad to read you.

